# Frosty's Homemade Doggie Patties



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Here is my recipe for homemade food. I started making it orginally because Frosty's liver and kidney values on his blood tests were not good. I've used parts of several recipes I've read in various books and from Pico's Parent here on SM. I submitted it to Lew Olson on b-Naturals website and got his comments. I submitted it to 2 different vets I use, all with good result. I vary it using different veggies and more or less eggs and cottage cheese. The only way I like it is if everything is run through a food processor and then mixed well.

*Frosty's Doggie Patties*
<span style="font-family:Times">With ¼ c. amounts this makes 30 frozen patties.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks. It's always good to have a good recipe on hand - I printed it out. Maybe I'll get to make it over the weekend.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Here is my recipe for homemade food. I started making it orginally because Frosty's liver and kidney values on his blood tests were not good. I've used parts of several recipes I've read in various books and from Pico's Parent here on SM. I submitted it to Lew Olson on b-Naturals website and got his comments. I submitted it to 2 different vets I use, all with good result. I vary it using different veggies and more or less eggs and cottage cheese. The only way I like it is if everything is run through a food processor and then mixed well.
> 
> *Frosty's Doggie Patties*
> <span style="font-family:Times">With ¼ c. amounts this makes 30 frozen patties.[/B]


Mmmmm, NUMMY. I believe I'll go shopping after work. I always make the kids something on the weekends. This will be a real treat for their little taste buds


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Can you FedEx those to me?








I don't own a food processor and buying one will be as far as I get. Those look really good!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Looks like I'll be cooking this week! Thanks for the recipe! Where do you get Calcium Carbonate Tabs? Is that a human vitamin?</span>


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> <span style="font-family:Comic">Looks like I'll be cooking this week! Thanks for the recipe! Where do you get Calcium Carbonate Tabs? Is that a human vitamin?</span>[/B]


I buy store brand cheap "human" calcium tabs. I use a little coffee grinder (one I don't use for coffee) to turn them to powder.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359055
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can also find powdered Calcium Carbonate in the vitamin section at the grocery or supplements store. It's so much easier to just scoop it out than to grind the tabs. I use the brand "NOW".


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359072
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 3 2007, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=359055


<div class='quotemain'> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Thanks, but aren't there different strengths? If so, what is the right dosage?</span>


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359077
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> ...


I use 6 tabs. w/600 mg. ea. Ground that makes a Tbsp. That's 3600 mg. divided into 30 servings=120 mg. per serving. I can't tell if that is the "correct" amount. You could ask a vet or canine nutritionist. I think any more of the powder in this amount of food might change the taste too much. Same with adding other supplements. It would be best to give them separately--like doggie vitamin tabs. I sprinkle Missing Link Plus on all Frosty's food for more Omegas.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OK so fess up who tried this and made it? I'm thinking about doing it. It sounds complicated though LOL. I'm not a big cooker, I bake a lot more than I cook. My husband is a chef, so why cook right? 

HEHE









Anyway, please let me know what you thought and i'll have my husband..i mean uhhm I'll whip these up!









Andrea


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> OK so fess up who tried this and made it? I'm thinking about doing it. It sounds complicated though LOL. I'm not a big cooker, I bake a lot more than I cook. My husband is a chef, so why cook right?
> 
> HEHE
> 
> ...


Andrea, I usually do this in 2 operations--meaning 2 days. First day cook everything that needs cooking and cooling. Store in frig. until you have all the ingredients ready. Next day get the food processor out (or grinder) and process everything that needs it--then put it in your big stainless bowl under the stand mixer (you can mix by hand but it's much harder). Add the rest of the ingredients to the bowl and mix.

I just read the article in this month's Whole Dog Journal about home cooking, and they stress VARIETY. One batch use chicken, then try other meats or a combo of meats with organ meat. They say save the use of exotic meats for dogs with allergies. Use different veggies in each batch--remembering not to use harmful ones, and use more meat and less 'cereal' or starch carbs in most batches.

This article in Whole Dog Journal this month (Apr., Vol. 10, Number 4) is called "Have Dinner In" and is excellent. Either subscribe or look for Whole Dog at a pet store. They say if you are going to make food, don't use 1 book or 1 recipe. They recommend using a commercial food (wet or dry) with high protein and no grain and occasionally adding fresh cooked unseasoned veggies.


----------

